# The GRANDDADDY of all GO DAWGS threads.... #10



## Unicoidawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Well here is #10 boys..... Won't be long now, Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2013)

Go trollZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs BJ is on point.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the way to 10,000 post.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Watch out  Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2013)

GO DAWGS! 






Read Article Here

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 13, 2013)

GO DAWGS.17 more days


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Evening Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

If we dont have a great,not good, but great running game this year I will be shocked.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Should be a great year all around . Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Jeff when you started this thing did you ever dream we would be closing in on 10,000 post one day?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

And did you believe that we would become the trolling capital of the South?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

I gotta tell you I never thought it would reach this many post, but I did figure the trolls would be jealous of what we have. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I gotta tell you I never thought it would reach this many post, but I did figure the trolls would be jealous of what we have. Go Dawgs!!



Go Dawgs, Dawgs run The State.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Dawgs run The State.



Yes they do!! Go You Hairy Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

As far as I am concerned they run Adairville Ky. I have converted a few Football fans up this way. Basketball, forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Should you not be in bed 6? You do have to work tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Trolls just do drive bys.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Ocmulgee river.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Flint River.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Hooch.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the South River and Tussahaw!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Alapaha, Best red belly fishing in the world. Or it used to be when my dad took me over there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the South Georgia Little River.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Dang Gadget is over 100 years old. I am not the oldest one on here right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Gadget must have been a troll. No way a 100 year old Bamer would be up this late though.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Hay night shift John.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Go Dawgs on 3-11. Or some version of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Night yall I am gone.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning Dawgs n trollz 

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2013)

Good morning DAWGS........ didn't get in bed till 3am....... gonna go back to sleep now.......lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning yall!  Morning Charlie and 6!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> Morning Dawgs n trollz
> 
> Go Dawgs



   Morning Slew!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Mornin Martin. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2013)

Up again!!!!!!! GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

Slew you sure you don't mean Geaux dawgs?


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sure


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> And do you know David Parker and Chasin Tails?



Don't know them . Why do you ask ?


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs! These new members sure have to go through a lot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

Some of them seem to catch on a little too quickly Rip.  Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

Kydawg handled it well.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> So I take it you don't like Cajun food?



Cajun food is good . Do you like it 6 ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> Kydawg handled it well.



Took a lot of abuse though.


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Took a lot of abuse though.



Wasn't from me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

riprap said:


> Wasn't from me.



No Rip is was not. But I enjoyed every second of it. I even asked for more when they slacked off. Course you did give me a hard time bout chicken livers.


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Rip is was not. But I enjoyed every second of it. I even asked for more when they slacked off. Course you did give me a hard time bout chicken livers.



There is definitely no forum rule about that!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had duck gizzards the other day Charlie...they were amazing.  Slow cooked in duck fat of course.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Never had a Duck gizzard, but I love mullet gizzards Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Isn't he from Louisiana too.



I will have you know that I am from Southwest Georgia 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

4 to 1 odds that slew post. How much yall want.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Slewfoot come on in and say hi to the useless ones.



How yall doin this fine afternoon ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

You doing good I hope, I am.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

So far so good . Still early ky .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Slewfootdawg said:


> So far so good . Still early ky .



Dont get late till 2 Slew, then it is 2 late.


----------



## riprap (Aug 14, 2013)

It's cold where slewfootdawg lives.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont get late till 2 Slew, then it is 2 late.



2 late for a Go Dawgs ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Never 2 late for a Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never 2 late for a Go Dawgs.



Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs anyone ???


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Austell Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the okapilco river. Pewweee.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

It's Great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Coffee County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs snacking on chicken Livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Bamers will never understand Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Bugs dont have a clue.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Odell is barking I think our old friend the coon is back. He is smarter than I am.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 14, 2013)

Night Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2013)

Good morning to all and a great big Goooo Daaawwwggggssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!! MORNING ALL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning yall!  Morning Charlie and 6!  Go Jackets.  Morning to all the other fans out there.  Sure has been a shortage of LSU fans in here lately, not sure where the Barners went either.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2013)

Go DAWGS to all!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Mornin Dawgs, you too Martin and 6.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

'Moanin pupzzzz, and bammerzzzzzz !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Hear it is raining down your way Quack. Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hear it is raining down your way Quack. Go Dawgs





Yassir, it's 62 degrees and rainin . . . got the doors open to the shak and it feelzzzzzzzz GOOD !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Bridge Creek in south Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs! I am on troll patrol today.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 15, 2013)

GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> GO JACKETS!!!






Daaaaaaaaaang Martin, full stadium????    Musta'o been free beer night ???

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Must have been Playing Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Must have been Playing Georgia.



Nah, it's 3/4 red for those games. Must have been a Thursday night buy 1 get 50 free game. Maybe future convenient store owners night.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm going to miss P'tree corners dreamland bbq. Such good Dawg memories there.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'm going to miss P'tree corners dreamland bbq. Such good Dawg memories there.



Yeah all your memories went up in flames.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

One thing about tides, they come in and they go out.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Been listening to Bill King on sirrius. He is doing a 3 hour show from Athens today. He as has Richt, Bobo, Murray, Lynch, Marshall and Mitchell for interview so far. He gonna spend the last 45 minutes with the defense. Dont know what thay says.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Jordan Jenkins is gonna be a good one Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2013)

2012 Ga Fla  game on espn u. I know we won, but very poor showing by the dawgs and Murray having one of his typical games against good teams.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Just proves we can beat UF while playing a poor game Rip


----------



## riprap (Aug 15, 2013)

Against a better team it would have been a blowout. I like to keep it real unlike the calfs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what suspension means at Alabamer.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang Martin, full stadium????    Musta'o been free beer night ???
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!



I thought that was Valdosta High School?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Can someone explain to me what suspension means at Alabamer.



It just means you will miss the first 5 minutes of breakfast for the next morning. It's no big deal.

Anyway...


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> I thought that was Valdosta High School?



I have been to Cleveland field when it seemed like there were that many people there. Been a long time dont guess it is Cleveland field anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> It just means you will miss the first 5 minutes of breakfast for the next morning. It's no big deal.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2013)

Good night, Sir Charlie! You are a DGD!!!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Good night Silver you are a fine too my friend, Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go late night Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2013)

Go Dawgs Jimmy Vickers was a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning and roll tide



Good morning 6 good luck this season. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good morning Brown, Six, and Charlie!  Go Jackets!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning Dawgs


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 16, 2013)

Morning Brown. What's for lunch today? Hope you have a great weekend. Good luck to the Dawgs this year. Hope we see a repeat of last years SECCG. CMR is a fine man and positive influence on the young men that play for him.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!

Good morning everyone!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Morning Brown. What's for lunch today? Hope you have a great weekend. Good luck to the Dawgs this year. Hope we see a repeat of last years SECCG. CMR is a fine man and positive influence on the young men that play for him.



Thanks man I'm eating steam vegy's and grilled chicken. Good luck this season I hope we meet again in the dome. Go Dawgs and good luck Tide fans!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs and Martin and 6 and Fairhope.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 16, 2013)

Afternoon Charlie. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

Afternoon ya'llZZZZZZZZZZ !!!  Raining here in the MON.  I'll never get to work on my bird field at this rate.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs for some middle Ga dove hunting!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs in a soggy MON.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at the paper mill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2013)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

The old Raccoon returned last night. I could catch him if the wife would let me use sardines, but she said her cat would get them, and he prorbably would, whats 1 less cat? GO DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs on Quack's Happy Birthday in the MON.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!! HBD quack


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs and happy birthday quack!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

He Jeff how is the diet going, you down to fighting weight yet?

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey Slew you going to any games this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He Jeff how is the diet going, you down to fighting weight yet?
> 
> Go Dawgs



Oh yeah my cardio is much better. Pretty sure I can go 12 rounds if I don't take too many body shots! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Oh yeah my cardio is much better. Pretty sure I can go 12 rounds if I don't take too many body shots! Go Dawgs!



That is good news Jeff, never know when I might need you to come down to T town.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is good news Jeff, never know when I might need you to come down to T town.



Anytime Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Evening 6


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!! 15 days until kickoff!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie. Went by talking rock tonite.



Got to get down there one day, me and that rock need to talk about some things.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Agusta Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

Go Dawgs trying to catch a wiley old Coon.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

GoDawgs down in Lagrange Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Night Dawgs, gonna get that old coon tonight. If he likes Rice Krispees.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Max Jean-Giles was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawg, waiting on the whuppin Clemson fixin to get.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

One thing about trolls is ,they go back under thier bridges when it gets dark outside.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

If we lose one game this year we should fire everybody from the Governor on down to the water boy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

We dont need these injuries this close to the Clemson, we are lacking expierence in our defensive backfield allready.

Continuing the trend, safeties Tray Matthews, Corey Moore and Shaquille Fluker were sidelined or limited in Friday’s practice with various injuries — a sprained shoulder and a strained hamstring for Matthews, a sprained knee for Moore and a strained lower back for Fluker. Cornerback Sheldon Dawson, bothered recently by a bruised knee, also was limited.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

That was from the AJC


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Albany Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Alapaha Ga.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go rainy day Dawgs !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs let's get healthy!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs for turkey bacon!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Turkey is Turkey, Bacon is Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie will get on you for that one.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Turkey is Turkey, Bacon is Bacon.



Charlie you know I'm trying to lose weight I will be able to eat some REAL bacon soon..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 17, 2013)

I like turkey bacon...afternoon dawgs....Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you know I'm trying to lose weight I will be able to eat some REAL bacon soon..... Go Dawgs!



I will bring you some this fall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2013)

Still raining in the MON.



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still raining in the MON.
> 
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!



Sound like you might need to build an Ark.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs it's still raining 20 minutes west of the greatest college town east of the Mississippi!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. It is pouring down right now in Tuscaloosa Bacon Boy.



But it is dry as a bone 20 miles East of T-Town.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. It is pouring down right now in Tuscaloosa Bacon Boy.



 Athens town cuz!!!! Go Dawgs in T town too!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs on another rainy day! Food plots will have to wait!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Better get em planted Jeff, dem deer aint on a diet. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Better get em planted Jeff, dem deer aint on a diet. Go Dawgs.


Ill just keep a buffet of corn for them. It works just as good.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2013)

Go DAWGS ......... howdy fellers!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Miller county. Gonna get that old coon tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs just got back from the grocery store. I'm broke but we'll eat for the next few days........ Dang food prices are crazy!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs just got back from the grocery store. I'm broke but we'll eat for the next few days........ Dang food prices are crazy!!!!!



I thought a few heads of lettuce, some cottage cheese and diet cokes would not have been that high Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Evening 6.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2013)

Go DAWGS........bout to get cool enough to fire up the smoker and do up some BBQ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought a few heads of lettuce, some cottage cheese and diet cokes would not have been that high Jeff.



I still got two healthy youngins that eat anything they get their hands on


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS........bout to get cool enough to fire up the smoker and do up some BBQ!!!!!!!!!!



 Yes sah!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I still got two healthy youngins that eat anything they get their hands on



Oh yeah I forgot about the wife and Kids kinda like to eat also.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about the wife and Kids kinda like to eat also.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes sir ....... kinda like this!!!!!!!! Go DAWGS for BBQ


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

John you know all you are doing is making people hungry dont you?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## Buck (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh man, BBQ looks fittin'


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Tired of throwing stuff away. Also tired of these bammers writing books and stuff about me. Some deep stuff. It feels kind of creepy the thought they put behind it. Sure was a nice cool day to be out getting stuff done.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2013)

Go DAWGS eating BBQ for lunch tomorrow!!!!!

Charlie ..... they ain't gotta stay hungry I did up enough to share......lol


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

I was thinking about taking a road trip tomorrow looks like I'll see y'all around lunch tomorrow John. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir ....... kinda like this!!!!!!!! Go DAWGS for BBQ



Oh yea, you'll be up late to give us an update I know. What do you do? I do mine at 250 for about 14hrs, sometimes longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

This aint no Cafe thread. I got BBQ sauce on my screen now.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This aint no Cafe thread. I got BBQ sauce on my screen now.



I can't find any chicken liver threads except in the fishing forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs for some Sunday Q!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> I can't find any chicken liver threads except in the fishing forum.



Hey Rip there is some good fishing up here on Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley. You need to come this way and try it sometimes.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip there is some good fishing up here on Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley. You need to come this way and try it sometimes.



I'd like to go to Kentucky Lake. I'll be going by there again on the way to Kansas after thanksgiving.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> I'd like to go to Kentucky Lake. I'll be going by there again on the way to Kansas after thanksgiving.



If you ever get close to here Rip we will go. I will bring the chicken liver. I have a good friend who is a guide over there, If we schedule it right he would go with us one day for free. He knows the lake and has won a lot of tourneys over there.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you ever get close to here Rip we will go. I will bring the chicken liver. I have a good friend who is a guide over there, If we schedule it right he would go with us one day for free. He knows the lake and has won a lot of tourneys over there.



Sounds like a plan. Glad your bringing only one liver.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Wouldnt mind floating the hooch South of Atlanta I hear all the fish on that part of the hooch are good eating..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

riprap said:


> Sounds like a plan. Glad your bringing only one liver.



Chickens up here weigh upwards of 80 lbs Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Wouldnt mind floating the hooch South of Atlanta I hear all the fish on that part of the hooch are good eating..



You might glow in the dark, if that happens how we gonna kill deer at night Brown.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You might glow in the dark, if that happens how we gonna kill deer at night Brown.



I never thought about that Charlie. I'll scrap that one and keep fishing north of the war zone...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs fishing north of the war zone, we might get some deer after all.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 17, 2013)

Guess I am going to be up all night watching the Braves, going to the 14th inning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Guess I wont, go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

LE:Jimmy Vickers, 6-1, 190, Jr.
LT: Riley Gunnels, 6-3, 232, Sr.
LG: Pat Dye, 5-11, 190, So.; Billy Roland, 5-11, 205, Jr.
C: Dave Lloyd, 6-3, 220, Jr.
RG: Mike Anderson, 5-10, 205, Sr.
RT: Nat Dye, 6-3, 218, Sr.
RE: Gordon Kelley, 6-3, 200, Jr.; Bill Herron, 6-1, 201, Jr.
QB: Charley Britt, 6-1, 178, Jr.
LH: George Guisler, 6-0, 185, Jr. ; Fred Brown, 5-10, 172, So.
RH: Don Soberdash, 5-10, 184, Jr.
FB: Theron Sapp, 6-2, 201, Sr.


1958 roster, anybody see a faniliar name. It starts with P.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Don Soberdash had t0 be a DGD, can you imagine the ribbing he got. Hey Don you sober Dash to the beer store for us right quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Riley Gunnels was by far the biggest Dawg at 232. Today they wolud redshirt him quicker than Saban would leave one job for another.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go old Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.



Charter member of the UAACA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2013)

'Moanin !!!  Come on 7pm !! 



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs Happy Sunday to all! Need to see finished pics John.....


----------



## riprap (Aug 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Riley Gunnels was by far the biggest Dawg at 232. Today they wolud redshirt him quicker than Saban would leave one job for another.



Watch it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs, afternoon 6.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! John where are the dad gum pictures at???


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the storm !!! Yall be safe .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Morven Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Man if we could get 30 5 stars a year, like Bamer, we would be good.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 18, 2013)

Just saw the rams starting lb's on opening day will be Will Witherspoon and Alec Ogletree, go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Just saw the rams starting lb's on opening day will be Will Witherspoon and Alec Ogletree, go dawgs!



Way to go Tree he was DGD!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Go Dawgs waiting on Kickoff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Another Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the visit Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the visit Jeff. Go Dawgs.



I know where to find you when you aint here...... Go Dawgs around the campfire!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2013)

I am ready for some football, how bout the rest of you Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2013)

Not next Sat but the next! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Good morning to all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

A monday morning Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Evening roll tide. Howdy Charlie.  What's for lunch brown and how much you got left to loose?



He gonna dry up and blow away.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Baked fish and collard greens....... Mmm Hmm Good. Munching on sunflower seeds right now and i have drank one gallon of water so far today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Jackets!  Good afternoon Charlie Brown and 6!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Rome Ga.


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs at the t-town police station.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Guess we'll never know out how them butts turned out.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Guess we'll never know out how them butts turned out.


I was wondering that myself. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Guess we'll never know out how them butts turned out.



With a son in law like mine none of will know.......lol...... I swear that boy ate a whole butt by himself....... they were mighty fine!!!!!!!! You fellers need to plan a road trip and I will do some more!!!!!!!


Go DAWGS !!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Geaux dwags.



 Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Conyers Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie just seen about 20 Bama fans at the gas station on Flat Shoals at the QT trying to figure out how to put gas in their van. I simply walked over and took the cap off for them. After 10 minutes of watching I started to feel bad for them. When I was walking off they yelled Roll Tide and I wish them good luck this season.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie just seen about 20 Bama fans at the gas station on Flat Shoals at the QT trying to figure out how to put gas in their van. I simply walked over and took the cap off for them. After 10 minutes of watching I started to feel bad for them. When I was walking off they yelled Roll Tide and I wish them good luck this season.



These new fangled gadget confuse them some times Jeff, glad you go them going. They robably headed to Dreamland over in Peachtree Corners.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> These new fangled gadget confuse them some times Jeff, glad you go them going. They robably headed to Dreamland over in Peachtree Corners.



They were I didnt even bother to tell them it burned down. No need they'll probably never find it anyways.....No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs watching out for helpless Bamers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs wishing they had some good boiled peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

The offense from that great 1980 team. There were a lot of DGD's on there.

SEC Champions
Sugar Bowl Champions
Offense
TE: Clarence Kay, 6-3, 225, So.
LT: Warren Gray, 6-3, 239, So.
LG: Wayne Radloff, 6-5, 245, Jr.
C: Joe Happe, 6-3, 240, Sr.
RG: James Brown, 6-3, 245, So.
RT: Jimmy Harper, 6-5, 270, So.
SE: Lon Buckler, 5-11, 175, Jr.
QB: Buck Belue, 6-1, 190, Sr.
TB: Herschel Walker, 6-1, 222, So.
FB: Ronnie Stewert, 5-10, 205, Sr.
FL: Lindsay Scott, 6-1, 190, Sr.
PK: Kevin Butler, 6-1, 190


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Something tells me I might post this year' roster one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Franklin county Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs. We might close this one before kickoff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello to you Dawg and to all you wanna be Dawgs! 

Man I am so ready to kick some tiger tail! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

How is it going Silver? Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawga, wonder where Buck Roar and Slewfoot are.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs who think we are going to have a good year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Dont think he hangs out with them 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go you old hairy Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Wake up Dawgs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawga, wonder where Buck Roar and Slewfoot are.



Right here. GO DAWGS. I think we will close this out before kick off.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Right here. GO DAWGS. I think we will close this out before kick off.



Now that is gonna be tough Boar, and we need all hands on deck, but we will give it a try if everybody else is in.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Brad.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS ........


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2013)

Howdy trolls..... GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS for Charlie...... he is a DGD!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Charlie is the god father of the sports forum!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!! Charlie is a beast!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> With a son in law like mine none of will know.......lol...... I swear that boy ate a whole butt by himself....... they were mighty fine!!!!!!!! You fellers need to plan a road trip and I will do some more!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Go DAWGS !!!!!!!



Go Dawgs for good fishing and good bbq.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2013)

Rip next time you are Guntersville holler...... I might have some BBQ put back for a Dawg fan!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 20, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Rip next time you are Guntersville holler...... I might have some BBQ put back for a Dawg fan!!!!!!!



I may try to get over there this fall for some frog action. You ever go?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs I guess Charlie is in the useless billy thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

I love BBQ John


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Rip Rap is a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Brown is a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

John is a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

6 is a DGT


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Martin is DGT


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to be useless every once and a while Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! This thread will never make it to kickoff!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope you are right, but we gonna have to work harder than the Dawgs getting ready for Clemson to do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

It's great to be a Georgia Bull Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Go Dawgs. Where is slew when you need him?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

Good morning to all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!

morning all!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> I may try to get over there this fall for some frog action. You ever go?



I'm gonna have to keep an eye peeled for that boat when I'm back up in Rooty Creek.



brownceluse said:


> Good morning to all and Go Dawgs!



I know this is low hanging fruit, but I jus' cain't hep it:

I've been wondering which one's you? Them is some big ol' boys!


Oh yeah, Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Where is slew when you need him?



GoOoOoOoOo night shift Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Mornin Dawgs n trollz


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 21, 2013)

nitram4891 said:


> go down in humiliating defeat again this year jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)

tell sackett said:


>



What I do to you???  

Good morning Charlie Brown 6!

Go Jackets!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> What I do to you???
> 
> Good morning Charlie Brown 6!
> 
> Go Jackets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

'Mornin from your friendly trollZZZZZZZZZZZ !!


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2013)

Morning Quack!!  Come on down and have a beer or three with us down at Lee's place..


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2013)

Goooooo DAWGSSSSSS!!!!!!

Rip I don't get down to Guntersville much....... I only live 2 miles from Nickajack lake.......lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls, yall been busy this moning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Ham sammichs and home made tomato basil soup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Buck said:


> Morning Quack!!  Come on down and have a beer or three with us down at Lee's place..






Gonna try Buck !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> I know this is low hanging fruit, but I jus' cain't hep it:
> 
> I've been wondering which one's you? Them is some big ol' boys!
> 
> ...



I'm the little white boy... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in N.GA


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns County


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Union County


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's our 2014 Football Schedule

2014 Football Schedule

Of course, let's beat the teams on this years schedule, first. 

Can I get a...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2013)

Go trollZZZZZZZZZ !!! !


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)

1980 was 33 years ago, for you dwags that can't do math.  Go Jackets!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

Just remember little brother...






GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 21, 2013)

They may not be on the schedule, but you lose to them every year.  http://www.police.uga.edu/ 

Go Jackets!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Thizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz^^^^^^^^^.



Charter member of the UAACA


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> 1980 was 33 years ago, for you dwags that can't do math.  Go Jackets!





REALLY? That's all you got? 

Well, I really don't expect anything less from GT fans. I mean, what is there for y'all to brag and boast about? 

That's right! NOTHING!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> REALLY? That's all you got?
> 
> Well, I really don't expect anything less from GT fans. I mean, what is there for y'all to brag and boast about?
> 
> ...




Yep. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> They may not be on the schedule, but you lose to them every year.  http://www.police.uga.edu/
> 
> Go Jackets!



Yet, even with suspensions and players kicked off the team, we STILL beat GT! 






    

And again...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

All I got to say is Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs at the liquor stores in t town.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Slew.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey ky . Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2013)

Go DAWGS......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Cooking Ribs with my secret rub John. Will try to post some pics later. I may have to call Brown for technical support. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 21, 2013)

Who cares if its been 33 yrs, 70 yrs or no NC. It's still better being a Dawg than a gnat or calf. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

X6 Rip. They will never understand though.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs Charlie has ditched us for the campfire again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

I may leave but I always come back. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs working midnight shift. Been there and done that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Lot of Dawgs done gone to sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Odell gonna get that coon tonight. If he Dont I am gonna sleep in my truck tomorrow night with my shotgun full nitro turkey loads and a bad attitude.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Aint no coon gonna outsmart or wake me up any more.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

How do you cook a coon Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

I bet Quack would Know.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Quack how do they cook coons down in the MON?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How do you cook a coon Jeff?



Taters, carrots, onions, garlic and whatever else you want bake in the wife's oven and eat.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!

Charlie coon is easier than armadillo....... lol.....no shell to crack open!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!
> 
> Charlie coon is easier than armadillo....... lol.....no shell to crack open!!!!



Do you cook them with sweet taters like you would a Possum John?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Taters, carrots, onions, garlic and whatever else you want bake in the wife's oven and eat.



How do you talk the wife into letting you put it in her oven. That is the question Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

You can cook em with sweet taters ....... 

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS for KY coon eatin!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS FOR ALL THE LATE NIGHTERS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS

Morning all DAWG fans!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good morning dwags and Charlie Brown and six!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Afternoon Dawgs and Trolls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Howdy PopZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs and trolls down in the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and trolls down in the MON.





Got half this day over with, less than 6hrZZZZZ to go !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

The coon did not show up lat night. He knew I was ready for him. He must have ESPN.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!



Good luck this season. I think you are in for a great Dawg season.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good luck this season. I think you are in for a great Dawg season.



You guys as well!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good luck this season. I think you are in for a great Dawg season.





brownceluse said:


> You guys as well!  Go Dawgs!





What about us ??


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What about us ??



They don't mean it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> They don't mean it.






It IS getting a lil too friendly in here !!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What about us ??



Good luck to GT as well. Hope you guys have great attendance this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good luck to GT as well. Hope you guys have great attendance this year.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Good luck to GT as well. Hope you guys have great attendance this year.



Biggest attendance they will have is when they play the dawgs and even then you will only see about 10 Tech fans.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Biggest attendance they will have is when they play the dawgs and even then you will only see about 10 Tech fans.
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!





Exagerate much ??




We'll have at least twice that many !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Lot of harmony in here today. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Lot of harmony in here today. Go Dawgs.



Go Dawgs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exagerate much ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok fine 20. 
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

You can tell the season is getting close. Everybody having the last kind words before the wars start.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2013)

I ain't feelin da luv anymo Charlie . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Every time I see your AVY Quack, I get the urge to go Red Fishing. Thats a nice one.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!

ready for some football !!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

How long you been a Dawg Buck Roar.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How long you been a Dawg Buck Roar.



Ever since I can remember. Grew up watching Their games.
Matthew stafford, Knowshaun Moreno, and AJ. Green are my favorite dawgs.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine was George Patton. He was was an outstanding D tackle who was recruited as a Quaterback. He was promised that he would play QB when recruited by Vince Dooley's predecessor Johnny Griffin. Vince kept that Promise when He let Patton play one play in his last game in the 1966 Cotton Bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Evening Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Evening Charlie Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS 6


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mine was George Patton. He was was an outstanding D tackle who was recruited as a Quaterback. He was promised that he would play QB when recruited by Vince Dooley's predecessor Johnny Griffin. Vince kept that Promise when He let Patton play one play in his last game in the 1966 Cotton Bowl.



I was too young to care then, but looking back at old tapes I'm going with Terry Hoage. I respect the amount of time and effort he put in to be as good as he was.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was too young to care then, but looking back at old tapes I'm going with Terry Hoage. I respect the amount of time and effort he put in to be as good as he was.



Hoage was a goodun Rip but so was Bill Stanfill, I think he later played for the Dolphins with Jake Scott who was another DGD. Could be wrong on this one, my memory not as good as it used to be, but I got a lot more to remember now.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Dawgs for history!


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hoage was a goodun Rip but so was Bill Stanfill, I think he later played for the Dolphins with Jake Scott who was another DGD. Could be wrong on this one, my memory not as good as it used to be, but I got a lot more to remember now.



Hoage played in the nfl 13 seasons. I knew he went pro but just looked up how long he played.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> I was too young to care then, but looking back at old tapes I'm going with Terry Hoage. I respect the amount of time and effort he put in to be as good as he was.



I believe he was either a walk on or a last minute signee.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2013)

I just wanted to say...

GO DAWGS! 

Oh, and good night, dudes!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

Alot of DGD's had long and productive careers in the NFL.


----------



## riprap (Aug 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I believe he was either a walk on or a last minute signee.



I believe walk on, but Dooley said he was the best defensive player he ever seen.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> I believe walk on, but Dooley said he was the best defensive player he ever seen.



That cant be right Rip, you know you cant win with nothing but 5 stars.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!! if your a DAWG you are a 5 star!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs and good night.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2013)

Good night DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2013)

GATA....... Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs for bama fans with Georgia on their mind.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Morning Dawgs and trolls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

JT Walls, graduate from a local private school and a walk on.  Strongest fullback ever to play for the dawgZZZZZ.


Good kid and a nice family.  He now coaches for his high school alma mata, John Milledge Academy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Wall was a DGD, with a lot of heart and determination.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2013)

Would love to see that 1978 UGA vs GT game in it's entirety. Ant Arnold, Eddie Lee Ivery. Tech probably would have retaken the lead without the late int.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Would love to see that 1978 UGA vs GT game in it's entirety. Ant Arnold, Eddie Lee Ivery. Tech probably would have retaken the lead without the late int.



There is You Tube of it on line. It would have been better if they had Munson, but it was a network feed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Would love to see that 1978 UGA vs GT game in it's entirety. Ant Arnold, Eddie Lee Ivery. Tech probably would have retaken the lead without the late int.





KyDawg said:


> There is You Tube of it on line. It would have been better if they had Munson, but it was a network feed.





Don't recall seeing that one ??  I was about 15 then, I'll hafta check it out tomorrow on my off day.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a Friday afternoon on the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Winder Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

David Pollack was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in kan tuck


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs that have ever snuffed out a yellow jacket nest !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2013)

Come on 7pm !!!!!!



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2013)

Wish I was sittin at Raley's in Gibson with salad and grits, waiting on a hamburger steak.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Wish I was sittin at Raley's in Gibson with salad and grits, waiting on a hamburger steak.



And some chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Lee County.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Getting closer everyday. Be tough to close this one by Kickoff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

But I think we can do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2013)

Hope my Dawgs have an awesome weekend! Even you troll monsters! 

Might try a different chili recipe this weekend. I'll invite all you trolls over 2 hours after I've eaten it, to help me remodel a closet! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Getting closer everyday. Be tough to close this one by Kickoff. Go Dawgs.



yep.
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But I think we can do it.



Yep. Like you said going to be close but we will pull it off right before kickoff.
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!! 10000 post...... let's close this one right at kick off time!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

We can blow this thing up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2013)

True dat!

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Aug 23, 2013)

I have gone all day with no bama put downs or insults. I'm on the road to recovery! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have gone all day with no bama put downs or insults. I'm on the road to recovery! Go Dawgs!



Rapid withdawel can be dangeroust Rip. I remember one time I tried to go a week without eating chicken livers, I was seeing  pink Elephants and Orange snakes


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs working on 1000.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

GO DAWGs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County, they play Hoover of Bama next Friday night on ESPN U. Tune in and say Go Pack.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

It's Great To BE, A Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs Down in Franklin County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs, they are everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Just Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

We got   a chicken and 2 Tigers Early. I dont capaltize chicken. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2013)

easy boss



GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have gone all day with no bama put downs or insults. I'm on the road to recovery! Go Dawgs!


 You can do it!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Better be WE can do it Jeffro.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Kickoff is coming.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Clemson will be ready, we better be 2.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

chickens scare me worse than Tigers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Wish we had Ohio States schedule. Talk about a piece of cake.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Dawgs Dawgs Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on the coast.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the Piney woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Go Dawgs over in Pine Mountain Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2013)

Need some Dawgs help.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 24, 2013)

Well, North Paulding kicked it off last night against Kennesaw Mtn High.  Someone forgot to test the stadium lights because the lights never came on.  Had to call it at the half with NP up 31-6. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Sound like an interesting game Buck. This time next week we will get to fire up the grills for some game day food! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Aug 24, 2013)

Gonna be a slooooooow week this week.  Saturday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

riprap said:


> Wish I was sittin at Raley's in Gibson with salad and grits, waiting on a hamburger steak.





Ate there the other night, never had the hamburger steak???





BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ate there the other night, never had the hamburger steak???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their coleslaw is terrible. But everything else is ok. Go Dawgs in a creek bottom in Glasscock county. Or Washington county the paochers paradise.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Their coleslaw is terrible. But everything else is ok. Go Dawgs in a creek bottom in Glasscock county. Or Washington county the paochers paradise.....





I leave all outside lights on during deer season, in case there's a deer by the road, I don't want 'em shootin towards the house !!!  Hear more shots at night than you do during the day !!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I leave all outside lights on during deer season, in case there's a deer by the road, I don't want 'em shootin towards the house !!!  Hear more shots at night than you do during the day !!



They let that property go in Davisboro this year. Tired of paying for the locals to have their way.... Gates mean nothing in that county.No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

So Dawgs on the final Saturday before some real football starts.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

It's almost here Charlie!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Almost. One more week.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Any games on today/tonight worth watching ???


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

I dont think we have anyone this year that can kick a hundred thousand yard field goal


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Morning 6


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Adel Ga.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in N.GA


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in S.GA.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Stewart County Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on the ball fields of N. Ga.! I can hear the cow bells ringing!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS .......cutting grass for the first time in a week and a half....... yard looks more like a hay field......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs grilling chickens, ribs and corn.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Alabama where John is doing his part producing oxygen!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs. There is a housefull of them in Adairville Ky. today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Little League World Series, Japan vs Mexico, good game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Godogs incarcerated.



Go Bamers with DUI.s


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Go GT alumni for hiring Dwagzzz to do your manual labor.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go GT alumni for hiring Dwagzzz to do your manual labor.



Family dont count they would always help their uncle out.....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Bamers with DUI.s



You reckon Ol 6 can walk and chew gum at the same time? Go Dawgs in Pickens county! Drank some fine Apple Pie up there many times.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at the Corky Kell Classic.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Just Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice paint Job.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nice paint Job.



x 2


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

I just took a clemson! Go Dawgs!!!!!! Feeling like it about time to turn it on round here. I have been way to nice here lately. Charlie you ready? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Uncle Chawlie, give my home # a call, the sex line is open...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2013)

Just curious, any of you Dawgzzzzzzzzz like to place wagers ???


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Chawlie, give my home # a call, the sex line is open...


  Please keep all weird stuff off this thread. Post that stuff in the useless Billy thread...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, any of you Dawgzzzzzzzzz like to place wagers ???



Lets hear the details and I made need someone to let me hold a few $$$ to get on this thang.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Where's slewfootdawg?



Probably celebrating he is off night shift for a little while. Go Daws!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i have seen the sooner schooner, this must be the pooper scooper


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS ......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i have seen the sooner schooner, this must be the pooper scooper



It is where we make  the cats scat.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

GOo DAWGSs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i have seen the sooner schooner, this must be the pooper scooper



 Go Dawgs my friend!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Old Hankus is a DGD, yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Think there is a seafood eater lurking Jeff. Got to say they have some of the best down his way.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Talk to us Fairhope!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs from a empty beer bottle


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Booker T Washington of Miami is destroying Norcross. 27-0 with 7:40 to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Booker T Washington of Miami is destroying Norcross. 27-0 with 7:40 to go in the 2nd quarter.



Norcross turning the ball over way to much.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Norcross turning the ball over way to much.



Yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Cant punt either!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Lorenzo Carter getting dominated! He looks bad!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Anybody heard how the kid from Apopka is doing. They life flighted him out near the end of the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

They just moved him to other side he couldnt win the battle


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

I thought we had a limit of one Bamer in here at the time.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide to all. what's for dinner brown?



Fajitas!! I just didnt eat the rice or beans too many carbs.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Fairhope must be eating an oyster poorboy.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You need some turkey bacon wrapped fajitas. Sorry Charlie.



Turkey bacon grows on a man but it aint bacon....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fairhope must be eating an oyster poorboy.



Thats sounds good Charlie except the bread and fried shrimp.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Madison county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Clarke county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Oconee county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Oglethorpe county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Barrow County!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jackson County


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Wilkes county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Walton county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Rockdale county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Newton county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Morgan county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Green county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Taliferro county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in warren county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Mcduffie county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Lincoln county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jefferson county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Hancock county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Glasscock county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Washington county home of the Quack Master!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Johnson county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs Dekalb county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Fulton county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Douglas county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Carroll county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Haralson County!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Cobb county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Cherokee county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Bartow county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Murray county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Forsyth county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dawson county home of my brother and lots of family!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Lumpkin county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in White county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Hall county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Fannin county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Union county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Habersham county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Rabun county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Walker county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Hart county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Gwinnett county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Henry county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Putnam c ounty!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jasper county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Butts county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Cowetta county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Meriweather county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Heard county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in harris county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Fayette county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Troup county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Clayton county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Spaulding county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in macon county!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns County!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Baldwin county!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Union County!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Athens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Crisp county!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Lowndes county


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Chattam county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Burke county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dooley county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Millner county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Coffee county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jenkins county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jeff Davis county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Colquitt county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in my living room!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the kitchen!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the garden!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on North Avenue!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Nick Saban front yard!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Jim Donnan prison cell!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs at Hershel Walkers house!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in peach county


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Odells dawg house


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Knoxville 10rc


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Mayretta ga


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Washington county where a Q beams is in every truck in the county!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for kickoff


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Clemscumm SC


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Atlanta Ga in the dome where we will win the SECCG this year!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Goooooo


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Daaaaaawwwwwgggggssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Adairsville Ky


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs whos wife is blanching corn!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Another Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Im done for now but I'll be back! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Man Brown you done some work tonight, and the Young Dawgs did good too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

When Jeff say we goona lock something down, something gets locked down. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on lake Burton.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on lake Sinclair.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs on lake Lanier.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Reed Bingham.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm ready for some UGA football! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Man Norcross looks bad......


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man Norcross looks bad......



Yeah, I watched most of it and had to stop watching it. Hard to believe they were that bad. Then again, Washington may be that good!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Silver, hows it going? You a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Cleavland GA.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Cuthbert GA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Silver, hows it going? You a DGD.



Doing great and hope the same for you to my friend! Pouring rain outside. It's been raining a lot lately and I bet the skeeters will be AWFUL this hunting season.

Oh well, I am a Dawg and I can handle anything! 

GO DAWGS!  to the DGD up thar in Kentucky! You might have to put Odell on that coon tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS in Summerville GA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Evening lurking troll! 

Good evening to all!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2013)

Go DAWGS in Lyerly GA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

He's typing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

WOOT there it is!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey 6


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Least you aint all mad, Fairhope didn't even speak to us tonight. Guess he is dreading the beat down, at least you take it like a man.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga, home of the best chicken liver cook in the state.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at Boudreaux's resturant, home to a lot of drama.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs, I sill owe Mr Buck some Bacon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga, home of the best chicken liver cook in the state.



Dawg, have you ever ate at Carters in Alma, Ga? My dad and I used to go there years ago. He would always order their chicken liver dinner. Said it was the best around. I don't know, I was too scared to eat them.  I like the outside of the chicken. 

Far as I know, the place is still there.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawg, have you ever ate at Carters in Alma, Ga? My dad and I used to go there years ago. He would always order their chicken liver dinner. Said it was the best around. I don't know, I was too scared to eat them.  I like the outside of the chicken.
> 
> Far as I know, the place is still there.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Anybody raised in the south that never tried a chicken liver needs to.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Got my car back from the shop today. Had a nice paint job done to it. Wanted it to match my lawn! 








GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Anybody raised in the south that never tried a chicken liver needs to.



Oh I have and they're not that bad, just too greasy to me. Plus, if something is better on the menu, I'll just have it. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

If chicken livers are on the menu there aint nothing better on the menu.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawg, have you ever ate at Carters in Alma, Ga? My dad and I used to go there years ago. He would always order their chicken liver dinner. Said it was the best around. I don't know, I was too scared to eat them.  I like the outside of the chicken.
> 
> Far as I know, the place is still there.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No but I have ate a many a meal at the one in Moultrie. Not only did they have great Liver there, you used to get Fried Mullet red roe there. But that been many a year ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Got my car back from the shop today. Had a nice paint job done to it. Wanted it to match my lawn!
> 
> View attachment 747525
> 
> ...



Man, that is a beautiful car and lawn Silver.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

This one will be lucky to make it to midweek Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Ray Goff country, he was my neighbor and a DGD as a Player.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Lets hit 800 tonight


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns County!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Wilkes!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Daytona Beach!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for the one more week before kickoff.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs for kickoff!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This one will be lucky to make it to midweek Jeff.



It's the year of the Dawg! The next one you start don't let BJ do it. You are the god father of the sports forum! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs and good morning to all!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Another good morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 25, 2013)

Working on day #3. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Greenbow ALABAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> It's the year of the Dawg! The next one you start don't let BJ do it. You are the god father of the sports forum! Go Dawgs!



Bout time for you to start another one. You are the founder of this thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday Morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, ya'll are knockin this one OUT !!!


Bzzzzzzzzzzz from the MON.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for you to start another one. You are the founder of this thing.


Ill get the mid season one you take this one to kick off the season. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs from Hahira on a nice Sunday afternoon


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Barney Georgia.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

Go you hairy dawgs!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

Play like your hair's on fire.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

Checking in...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 25, 2013)

GOOOOooo DAAAAAAWWWwggggssss


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go Dawgs from Hahira on a nice Sunday afternoon



I played college baseball with a guy from Hahira.

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

Junkyard dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS in Ringgold GA.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

Let's go Dawgs!

Line up and hit somebody in the mouth!!

Slobberknocker football is what I want!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Let's go Dawgs!
> 
> Line up and hit somebody in the mouth!!
> 
> Slobberknocker football is what I want!



This Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> This Go Dawgs!



I need to teach you some punctuation.

Idjit!!!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 25, 2013)

At first, I was having a Mother's Finest flashback(Dis go dis way, dis go dat way).


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I need to teach you some punctuation.
> 
> Idjit!!!



What u talking about Willis?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Barney Georgia.



Barney? You sure do get around


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I played college baseball with a guy from Hahira.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



Did you beat him Muddy?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Barney? You sure do get around



I know that part of south Georgia like the back of hand. Go Dawgs. From Morven to Adel, from Quitman to Sparks, from Sylvester to Boston. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Play like your hair's on fire.



Run like a Bigfoot is chasing you. In Alabama they run like they stole something, which they probably did.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty sure me and Charlie could lock this thread in about 20 minutes if we wanted to. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did you beat him Muddy?



He was the catcher/ 1B. I was a pitcher. 

He knawed bull of the woods and Copenhagen at the same time. Wasn't one to tangle with.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> He was the catcher/ 1B. I was a pitcher.
> 
> He knawed bull of the woods and Copenhagen at the same time. Wasn't one to tangle with.



When I lived down there Hahira played 7 man baseball Muddy.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Pretty sure me and Charlie could lock this thread in about 20 minutes if we wanted to. Go Dawgs!



We locked the first one quicker than that one night. We were chasing Bamers then though, and they are no longer competitive. Think they give up on #2.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally had a very nice day, today! Felt nice outside, in fact, I wanted to go climb a tree and sit! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We locked the first one quicker than that one night. We were chasing Bamers then though, and they are no longer competitive. Think they give up on #2.



Just part of the process!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2013)

Go  DAWGS in ILA GA.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down south of the Mountain.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2013)

Been out shooting my bow today....... I  get a month of GA football before our bow season opens

Go DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey 6 glad you could join us.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Kickoff is one day closer, everybody is undefeated now. Lets Keep it that way, allthough I dont think anybody will go undefeated in the SEC this year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2013)

Go DAWGS ........ not to much more to close this one out!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Nah this one has done us proud. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I wish my Bama buds could keep a thread like this going, but they cant so I will troll this one looking for attention.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Yall doing good on this one Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Bowling Green Ky, and Nashville Ten.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Gillsville Ga


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Bostwick Georgia, where they have the Gin Festival every year. The kind you pick, not the kind you drink.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

Used to be a cotton field kind of town and there still some cotton there, but the sod fields are more than cotton there now.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Used to be a cotton field kind of town and there still some cotton there, but the sod fields are more than cotton there now.



Nust be a lot of money in sod, they have turned several huge old row crop land in to sod farms around here.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Ogletgorpe Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Twigg county.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Do Dawgs that like ham.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs that like bacon


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs on a diet. Eating cottage cheese.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta, home of Buck Belue.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Jekyl Island


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2013)

Good night Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Rise and shine, boys! Cock-A-Doodle Dooooooooo!

Go get that paper! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2013)

Good morning to all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 26, 2013)

GO DAWGS in Adairville, Ky.(home of the world's greatest coon dawg).


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS......


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Morning 6 ....... Go DAWGS keeping the thread up top!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The trollzzzzzzzz could easily take this baby back below 500 if we deleted our replies.


 do it we will make up the difference. Bye bye troll delete them now! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> do it we will make up the difference. Bye bye troll delete them now! Go Dawgs!



I don't see any objections. Go Dawgs on day 4 of recovery!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs on this fine Monday Morning.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs south of 20


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Raining, AGAIN!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs south of 20



Go Dawgs 1 mile north of I-20.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Suches, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Afternoon 6


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down at the paper mill


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

6 pulled all his post and we are still above 500.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs, we will still make it before kickoff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Poulan Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Buck Belue was a DGD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

6 is watching.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Ky I got my grandpas house for sale. It would be a good get away place for you to come back home to Ga. Also a good place to so you wont have far to go when we go fishing.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Ky I got my grandpas house for sale. It would be a good get away place for you to come back home to Ga. Also a good place to so you wont have far to go when we go fishing.



Where is it?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Come on in Buck Roar, 6 set us back a little but nothing we cant overcome.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where is it?



Lithia Springs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Lithia Springs.



Little to close to Atlanta. I done got use to living in a town with no traffic lights.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs up in ky


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs with bass boat avys


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs watching Marshall Dillon.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Almost back to where we were before 6 pulled his Post.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

6 is peeking at us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Afternoon 6.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Little to close to Atlanta. I done got use to living in a town with no traffic lights.



There's several houses for sale in the MON and we've only got one caution light. 

'mone down










Oh Yeah

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

I believe I would like the MON


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay Dawgs lets go get them. 6 took about 70 post from us. Need to show them that we can do it without them.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs south of the Mountain.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Wish someone would let the Dawgs out.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Sill got about 150 to go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawga down in Dalton Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Richland Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Homasasa Fla.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Donaldsonville Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope the Dawgs are ready for the opener. This gonna be a tough one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs enjoying a Gwinnett braves game tonight!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Howdy Jeff. Minor league baseball is fun.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 26, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs enjoying a Gwinnett braves game tonight!



They ain't on tv.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Where you been Buck Roar, we need help in here. 6 done took all his post and went home. We cant let the Bamers stop us from reaching our goal.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Buck Roar, we need help in here. 6 done took all his post and went home. We cant let the Bamers stop us from reaching our goal.



He has put us in our place.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> He has put us in our place.



We coming out of our place though Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs for almost day 4 complete of no bashing bama. I have had to bite my tongue cause the ones that hammered me are still in every pro UGA thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for almost day 4 complete of no bashing bama. I have had to bite my tongue cause the ones that hammered me are still in every pro UGA thread.



And 6 left and took his post with him.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And 6 left and took his post with him.



I thought you and him were pretty tight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> I thought you and him were pretty tight.



Guess he got mad at all of us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And 6 left and took his post with him.



Good Riddance


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs for kickoff!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns County!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go young Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey roar, that a mountain buck. It takes real Dawg MAN to hunt those hills.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go old Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hey roar, that a mountain buck. It takes real Dawg MAN to hunt those hills.



How can you tell that Rip?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

I just wanted to say 2 words!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs on armydiller patrol one more time before bed time.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Silver. Dawgs gonna have a good year.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How can you tell that Rip?



His location says N GA and the Go Dawgs in Towns county may have gave it away. Towns County is as north as you can get in Dawg country.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> His location says N GA and the Go Dawgs in Towns county may have gave it away. Towns County is as north as you can get in Dawg country.



Yep but no that is my buck from last year in Wilkes County. Wilkes is nothing like up here.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hey roar, that a mountain buck. It takes real Dawg MAN to hunt those hills.



Last year was my first real year hunting hard. Mountain hunting is hard. Missed a doe and a spike with my bow. Pretty much all you can hunt with up here is a bow if you want any does.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Yep but no that is my buck from last year in Wilkes County. Wilkes is nothing like up here.



Nice Buck either way.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Yep but no that is my buck from last year in Wilkes County. Wilkes is nothing like up here.



I've hunted in Glascock county for many years. Same area. The bucks use to be real big out there with all the soybeans. Pine straw is not good feed. Nice buck.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks rip


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns county and Go Indians


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Union County!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

I think


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

we will hit


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 26, 2013)

900
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Good job Buck Roar. You gonna make a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Newton Georgia.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe a Dawg will buy my grandpas house. I don't need another yard to mow.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Only 88 to Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

6 is lurking.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Evening 6, you dont have to get all mad about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 26, 2013)

What'd ya'll do to 6 ???


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

If Brown was here we would lock this thing down tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd ya'll do to 6 ???
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!!!!



He got mad about something and took his post home with him. Dont know what we did Quack.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

I miss 6. We'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> I miss 6. We'll leave the light on for ya.



He looks but dont talk. I think he misses us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

You up kinda late 6.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He looks but dont talk. I think he misses us.



What's not to like?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> What's not to like?



I thought we went pretty easy on him, at least a lot easier than the Bamers would be on us in thier threads. They do still have a thread dont they.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonder where Brown is.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

Just watched some Herschel Walker highlights and in his first game he didn't have a name on his jersey and everybody else did. Go Dawgs for freshmen coming off the bench.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Rip you staying busy?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Just watched some Herschel Walker highlights and in his first game he didn't have a name on his jersey and everybody else did. Go Dawgs for freshmen coming off the bench.



I will never forge that UT game. Think it was Bill Bates that he just run over.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip you staying busy?



Staying busy settling my grandpas estate while my cousin, who wouldn't be any help anyway, sits in jail. My executor fees are going to be real steep.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will never forge that UT game. Think it was Bill Bates that he just run over.



The textbook tackle and fumble at the Tennessee goal line was the game changer.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

riprap said:


> Staying busy settling my grandpas estate while my cousin, who wouldn't be any help anyway, sits in jail. My executor fees are going to be real steep.



Hope you got a lawyer.


----------



## riprap (Aug 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you got a lawyer.



Got all my dawgs in a row.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Good deal Rip


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Night Dawgs. You to 6


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2013)

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 26, 2013)

Evening John and goodnight.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 27, 2013)

*Go dawgs*

From Boardtown Rd.up in God's Country.GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2013)

Go DAWGS........ Night Charlie........ lol


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs and good morning to all!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Mornin Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Mid day Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

We in the home strech now Jeff. Go DAWGS.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in the MON


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Tech!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Budweiser Song!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Up with the white and gold!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Down with the red and black!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yellow!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Morning Martin.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!! 11 of 12 troll!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs.



Afternoon Charlie!

This thread is full of


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

I love spam sammiches.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs eating Spam sammiches.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating Spam sammiches.



You are what you eat.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs. This thread will be done tonight.


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Getting close Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Go Dawgs. This thread will be done tonight.



No doubt, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Towns county!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Damascus Georgia.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs! Can't wait till kickoff.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Buck and I might close this thing out.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs over in Lagrange Georgia.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!! We will.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs in Athens. Anyone know how to start  a countdown clock.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville Georgia.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Found it.
http://<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=Georgia%20kickoff&count=down&time=1378011600000&bgc=0xcc0000&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0x000000&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x000000&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0xcc0000&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!! Will have to repost it on the new Granddaddy of all Go dawgs thread 11


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Who blew the sreen up?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the Georgia Mountains.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs in the south Georgia Swamps.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs I'm ready for supper!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

I am too Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs waiting on supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs ready for #11


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I will take the rest of the week off and get ready for the Clemson game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

I love BBQ! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

I just hope the Dawgs dont take the Clemson game off.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs down on Bridge creek.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Me too Charlie!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Done


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

History


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

It's time Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Wish they would go ahead and lock this one.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

It's time to get going


----------



## Slewfootdawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2013)

Go Dawgs


----------

